# Hershey is scheduled to be spayed on Friday 7/08



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So finally, I have decided to schedule Hershey for spaying after many nights of thinking and a long talk with my vet this morning when she got her bordetella.

*Hershey details:*
- Will be 9 months on July 9. Time goes by soooo fast!
- Have not been in heat (which is good).
- Weighs 3.3 lbs

I've put together my list of questions to my vet and would like to share it with all of you. Comments, inputs are very much welcome. 

*Traditional vs. laser*
Vet says they do offer laser at an additional cost but only use it for big dogs. The incision would only be about an inch, she doesn't recommend laser. 

*Type of suture*
They use the one that disintergrates so there wouldn't be a need to come back to take them out.

*Vet experience with spaying small breed dogs*
She spays more large dogs than small ones, just because that's what the majority of dogs are around the area. She also spays cats/kittens, which is comparable to size with small breed dogs. She has recently just spayed a 1.9 lb chihuahua so she says I shouldn't be worried. She has been doing this for 16 years.

*Pick up time*
I'll be dropping her off at 7:30am on Friday, and pick up Saturday around 10am. They keep them overnight after spay and she wouldn't let me to pick her up Fri afternoon/evening.  They will call me on Friday as soon as Hershey wakes up.

*Cost and what's included*
Total cost estimate is $315.21 which includes preliminary bloodwork, anesthesia, spay procedure, pain meds and collar to take home. Also includes $24.60 to extract all baby teeth left, (already in total price). Microchipping is not included, but is recommended to be done while she's unconscious as she says it's a big needle for her size. It's $50, and I'm still thinking if she needs it. *Should I have her chipped?*

Is there anything else that I forgot to ask? What else should I plan for when I bring her home? I already bought onesies.  I've been reading a lot here and I've seen Roxy, Ruby, Hope and Bella go through it just fine. I'm still a nervous wreck though. 

Thanks for reading, sorry for the long post  

Here are Hershey's recent pics just taken this morning.

Needs her belly rub before getting up


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang that is expensive!! Izzie is going to be getting spayed on Wednesday the 6th, and it's only going to be $133 total with check up before, the spay, anesthesia, pain meds, _and_ microchipping at our cheapest and most popular vet locally. I would definitely chip her!

Just make sure you don't let her run or jump at all for the first week. It was hard cuz Bella was acting 100% (on pain meds) the day after surgery. I took our x-pen and blocked off part of our couch (sectional) and made a ramp with pillows on the open part to our couch and bed. The first couple days I just carried Bella around with me everywhere in a snuggle sack we made, and I plan to do the same with Izzie. I didn't have to put the onesies on Bella at all during the day, just at night when I couldn't watch her. You also want to get a ribbon or something to tie through the sleeves of the onesies, or else she will just slide right out of them. The more they are not on her though, the more the incision will air out and stuff. She never seemed interested in her incision tho, but I kept her in the snuggle sack where she couldn't really get to them anyways the first couple days anyways.

But Izzie is about the same size, she is 3.4 lbs, so since she is getting spayed 2 days before Hershey, I will let you know how it goes! It's kinda nice she'll be staying the night that first day, cuz they are so sad that first day. They cry and moan when they move, or get moved. The day after tho they act 100%! I'll be picking Izzie up at 3-6 pm that same day.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like you've hit all the basics mama. 

I wouldn't be concerned, it sounds as if your vet is leading with technology to a degree, mine doesn't offer laser and we went back in 10 days for stitches which I personally don't mind, but to each their own.

It is expensive it sounds like, I paid $90 for spay and $80 for neuter and if I were to add the blood work it would have been ~$100. My vet is "oldschool" but he's been practicing for over 30 years so I have quite a bit of trust in him.

If you have the funds and you're comfortable with your vet i'd say go for it, it sounds like she's experienced to say the least.

ETA: Some people may disagree but I wouldn't be skeptical because she does primarily large dogs. The fact that she does kittens and such is sufficient imo. My vet is an equine specialist and did just fine, neither of mine had any complications or scars. Gretels spay incision was just a little under 1/2inch and now you cannot see it at all.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet little Hershey. I LOVE her!!!
Ours was about that much for both of mine combined. I did get them chipped. the needle is very large and my vet would not chip them, at their size, without anesthesia so that was the time!
We had no blood work upfront.
Ours was also $315 and was spay for both, Ruby's umbilical hernia repair, chipping, all meds and nail trim for both.
Hope was 3.4 lbs. and Ruby was 3.2. Our vet also does more larger dogs than small but did the girls just fine. 
We also had stitches that had to be removed in 10 days.
Neither girl had come in season. 
Ruby did great. Hope could not manage her pain and we had an unexpected trip to the ER. They assured me that I was not being paranoid. She was shaking in pain and screaming. 
Once that was over, they were both great!

The best part will be when it is all over!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

My vet quoted me at around 200 for everything, maybe I should ask to have a microchip thrown in! I am so worried about Ein, I've heard horror stories about little dogs getting spayed and it is my biggest fear with her. But, my girl is a hefty 5 or 6 pounds right now and still growing so I guess she should be fine. Our vet is very good and I trust them completely, but this is my first baby Chi and I am paranoid. 

I don't blame you for being paranoid about your little Hersey one bit! She is adorable! Both of mine need their bellies rubbed first thing morning too


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Did they say that she would be attended through the night? If so that could account for additional expense. If not, i'd personally not leave her overnight.
I picked the girls up late that day and had comfort having them with me.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I will Pray everything goes good. It is kinda expensive compared to around here. But I live in northern country where no has too much money. Plus they give cert for 1/2 off to get people to spay or neuter. Try ( I know Try) to not let her jump. If she does she will get some fluid under incision, but it will go away.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Best of luck with everything. I'm sure all will go well. 



jesuschick said:


> Did they say that she would be attended through the night? If so that could account for additional expense. If not, i'd personally not leave her overnight.


I agree. If they don't have an overnight staff, there's no reason to have her stay overnight. In fact, I personally wouldn't do it in that case. I have never had any of my dogs stay overnight for a spay.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

foggy said:


> Best of luck with everything. I'm sure all will go well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point! I just assumed that they have overnight staff and didn't ask. I'll call first thing in the morning on Tuesday.

Thank you all for your input! :hello1:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow ya that is pretty expensive. It was 140 for Audrey. That included the spay, 7 days of pain medication, and her microchip (I wanted to get her mircochip done while she was under because that way it wouldn't hurt her) And I thought the vet took wonderful care of her. She went in at 8am, and I was able to pick her up at 4pm. When I arrived to pick her up she was alert and doing well, they had her on little blankies. She looked comfy and happy


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Staying overnight isn't necessary -- if they don't have a release form for you to sign to bring her home that night, bring her elsewhere. IMO the worst thing you can do is leave them there in a stressful environment. They do much better at home


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I absolutely agree!!!! She needs to be home with you that evening. I have had 2 females spayed and they came home the afternoon of...and did perfectly fine. Also...the price does sound high. Our new vet just quoted me $160 for Lacey and that includes the bloodwork. We are doing the microchip for an additional $50.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Double post. Oops! I don't know how to delete one :/


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd say Roxy's spay and everything combined with the bloodwork and what not was probably right around that same price. I didn't get Roxy chipped. I was going to and then I read a lot of horror stories and other complications that went along with the chipping. So, I decided not to have her chipped. I know a lot of people do, but I didn't want to add anymore potential stress. Thats just my opinion though. I know many people would say it's a necessity. If she ever has to be put under for anything again, then I may have her chipped then. Haven't decided yet. I will deal with that when incense that path!  

I do hope you get to take her home though. Roxy went in around 8am. I had her back around 2! I think Hershey would feel much better with you by her side rather than laying in a cold cage alone  if you want your pup to come home with you, I feel as though they have no choice but to honor that request as long as nothing went wrong during or after surgery (I'm sure nothing will!!) 

I know you're so nervous, but everything will be ok!  it'll all be over before you know it! Keep us updated about cute little Hershey!


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

Does that include fluids during and after the procedure? I'd assume so.. but would ask to make sure. I think that's especially important for the little ones. I also would go ahead and get the chip, I can't think of any reason not to.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

You all have convinced me - I'll bring her home, no matter what!  She's not crate trained (she sleeps on the bed with me), and you're right she doesn't need the additional stress. I have emailed my vet and will call her on Tuesday if I don't see an email response.

Regarding the cost, you made me think twice. I started looking online, and our county's humane society do offer low cost spay/neuter. It will take around $150, bloodwork included. Still thinking about it... I'd call on Tuesday for more details, and probably stop by their facility if I can.

Happy 4th of July to everyone! hope our chis don't get crazy when fireworks start!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Does that include fluids during and after the procedure? I'd assume so.. but would ask to make sure. I think that's especially important for the little ones. I also would go ahead and get the chip, I can't think of any reason not to.


What do you mean by fluids?


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

hershey109 said:


> What do you mean by fluids?


IV fluids.. they should set up a catheter and give fluids during the surgery and recovery. Helps keep blood pressure up, keep them hydrated, generally improves recovery.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> IV fluids.. they should set up a catheter and give fluids during the surgery and recovery. Helps keep blood pressure up, keep them hydrated, generally improves recovery.


Oh yeah, that's included and respiratory and heart monitors too.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Prayers for Hershey and her Mom on spay day, july 8th.

Hugs,
Sparkles and Tori*


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

vicsta55 said:


> *Prayers for Hershey and her Mom on spay day, july 8th.
> 
> Hugs,
> Sparkles and Tori*


Thanks Tori and Sparkles!


----------

